# Hunter Orange requirement



## pheasantguy

_Hunter Orange Clothing Requirements

You may not hunt with any device, or trap with any firearm, on any lands during daylight hunting hours from Aug. 15-April 30 unless you wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible orange color, commonly referred to as Hunter Orange. When hunting in any season with a license that authorizes the use of a firearm, you must wear Hunter Orange except as noted below. During the November firearm deer season, this law applies to all deer hunters. The garment, featuring Hunter Orange, must be the outermost garment and must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent or more of the surface in Hunter Orange, are legal. 
Exception: This law does not apply to persons hunting waterfowl, crow, wild turkey, or to persons engaged in the sport of falconry. It does not apply to archery or crossbow bear hunters or to persons who are stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote or fox. Archery and crossbow deer hunters also are not required to wear Hunter Orange except during the early antlerless, youth firearm, and the November firearm deer seasons._

This is the Hunter Orange requirements. A hunting partner and I were discussing these requirements last weekend. We both read this as when required to wear Hunter Orange a simple cap would satisfy the requirements. Correct? I stated that even not wearing Camouflage Orange that one would be safer and smarter to wear at least 50 percent Hunter Orange. There have been many instances where I have seen another hunter, (although not knowing it was a hunter right away) and his hat was hidden from my view. Not being able to identify the target I would never take shot in that direction. But I am not everyone. How do you feel on that issue?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

if his hat was hidden from view then he was not legal as it was not visible from all sides. . an orange hat would satisfy the requirements as long as it is visible from all sides. .


----------



## skipper34

pheasantguy said:


> _Hunter Orange Clothing Requirements_
> 
> _You may not hunt with any device, or trap with any firearm, on any lands during daylight hunting hours from Aug. 15-April 30 unless you wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible orange color, commonly referred to as Hunter Orange. When hunting in any season with a license that authorizes the use of a firearm, you must wear Hunter Orange except as noted below. During the November firearm deer season, this law applies to all deer hunters. The garment, featuring Hunter Orange, must be the outermost garment and must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent or more of the surface in Hunter Orange, are legal. _
> _Exception: This law does not apply to persons hunting waterfowl, crow, wild turkey, or to persons engaged in the sport of falconry. It does not apply to archery or crossbow bear hunters or to persons who are stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote or fox. Archery and crossbow deer hunters also are not required to wear Hunter Orange except during the early antlerless, youth firearm, and the November firearm deer seasons._
> 
> This is the Hunter Orange requirements. A hunting partner and I were discussing these requirements last weekend. We both read this as when required to wear Hunter Orange a simple cap would satisfy the requirements. Correct? I stated that even not wearing Camouflage Orange that one would be safer and smarter to wear at least 50 percent Hunter Orange. There have been many instances where I have seen another hunter, (although not knowing it was a hunter right away) and his hat was hidden from my view. Not being able to identify the target I would never take shot in that direction. But I am not everyone. How do you feel on that issue?


When I am hunting on private land where I know there are no other hunters in the area, I wear the minimum required hunter orange clothing. Which is usually a hunter orange hat. I also utilize a pop-up blind when hunting on private land. When doing so I always put a hunter orange vest or jacket on the roof of the blind. I keep my orange hat on while in the blind. When I am hunting public land during the firearm deer season, I have as much hunter orange on as possible. This means jacket, bibs, and hat. In my mind, hunting on land where other hunters may also be hunting, there is no such thing as too much hunter orange. If someone is going to shoot at me with as much orange on as possible, no amount of hunter orange is going to protect me anyway.


----------



## malainse

I am moving this to General Hunting section as this is not the section for debates. 


When hunting public land I think it should be more then just a hat. I had it where a guy was leaning against a tree . Had orange hat on to be legal but, camo on rest of body and I could not see his head. I did not see him until he leaned over.... He was about 75 yards away during firearm deer season...
I am sure a lot of you have a similar incident.


----------



## sourdough44

I wear more or less depending on where I am, how busy it is & what seasons are open. Here in WI you are only required to wear H O if a firearms deer season, any, is open. At that time you have to wear the 50% abover the waist & if you have any hat it has to be orange. I hunt both places but like the WI law better, same as their ATV helmet laws.


----------



## SNAREMAN

I wear a hat and vest while walking to/from my stand.Once at my stand,the vest is taken off and hidden.If I hunted public-land,I would leave the vest on.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

SNAREMAN said:


> I wear a hat and vest while walking to/from my stand.Once at my stand,the vest is taken off and hidden.If I hunted public-land,I would leave the vest on.


Same here.


----------



## Trevor

What is legal may not always be safe, you gotta use your head. Pheasant hunting on private land I'd be alright with only a hat. But on public land during firearm deer season, when the fellas are out with rifles that can shoot 300+ yards, wearing only a hat mite be considered suicidal.


----------



## tjstebb

I believe this is a common sense issue! If you are in the woods with a gun you should wear hunter orange and i mean at the very least a vest not a hat!

wearing blaze orange is a insurance you don't have to pay for!

tjstebb


----------

